

Twitter/Weather Mashup I put together over a few nights. - aviel
http://www.tweetweather.com

======
randomwalker
This showed up: "Homemade migas this morning; cold brewed coffee & client work
the rest of the day"

How about you match only if at least _two_ words are weather-related? Or at
least 1 weather related + 1 location related, like "cold in new york."

~~~
aviel
Thanks! Yea it's definitely imperfect, but I'm limited by the functionality of
the twitter search api, what i have been doing and what I can improve on is
filtering out of common terms that involve weather related words, so for
instance "ice cream", or in your case "cold brewed", which I am about to add
to the exclusion list. granted this whole app has only about 15 hours of dev
in it, so such a list is going to be FAR from perfect.

~~~
randomwalker
Ok. BTW, why are you using the twitter search API instead of Gnip?

~~~
aviel
I definitely plan on switching to gnip. As i said, tweetweather is just
something I put together after work the past week, grabbing from the search
api was the quick and easy solution to getting tweets into the system.

Gnip rocks.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Can you explain how you'd use Gnip in this instance? From reading the API
docs, it doesn't sound like you can do anything with Gnip + Twitter other than
get tweets from / to a particular Twitter user. So you can't get keyword-
filtered results from the public timeline, I don't think. Am I missing it?

~~~
aviel
You're 100% correct. But I'm hoping they'll add the ability to use filters on
the whole firehose in the near future.

------
zzzmarcus
This rocks. You, or someone, could do a similar Twitter mashup for movie
reviews - I just did a few searches for movies and the some of the short
reviews are pretty entertaining.

It'd be even cooler (and much, much harder) to do some NLP on the reviews and
try to give them a star rating based on your model.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
<http://flixpulse.com/>

------
anthonyrstevens
Excellent initiative Aviel. I think it's a great demonstration of the future
trends in Twitter mashups!

------
iamwil
How did you decide which twits to pick up? Did you just have a list of
keywords that were weather related that you picked up? Or did you use some
other method?

~~~
aviel
There is a whole ton of logic in there uses the current forecast, weather
alerts, etc then determines based on keywords it finds what terms users might
be talking about.

Unforunately weatherbug is struggling right now so it's not working as good as
it should be. I'm switching to weather underground as we speak.

------
josefresco
Very cool, the ability to post weather via Twitter is something I'd like to
add to my social weather startup: www.OtherWeather.com

------
sammyo
Found my town from the ip address and then when I tested a post it appeared as
fast as I could switch windows and reload.

------
sanj
Wow -- it figured out where I was much better than most systems.

Are you doing geolocation with IP? Or something else?

~~~
aviel
Just geolocation with ip.

------
stanley
I found it amusing that most of the tweets were by women.

------
andrewljohnson
Great idea! Very useful and easy to ue.

------
alexkay
I'm in Sydney, asking for weather in Sydney, I don't want to see temperature
Fahrenheits.

Other than that, a very nice idea and execution.

~~~
aviel
Unfortunately, due to the unreliability of the weather bug api, i've had to
switch to the weather underground api which makes this much more difficult.
Currently working on this.

~~~
alexkay
Well I guess it can be done easier. Currently, the only countries not using
Celsius are United States and Belize. And you are already using GeoIP.

